# new oil for my engine



## luisgt13 (Aug 23, 2010)

how many quart of oil do I have to put in my car, it is a 1968 gto with a pontiac 400 

i will change the oil filter


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

5qts plus filter. Buy 6 qts. You will use 5.5 or so......


----------



## luisgt13 (Aug 23, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> 5qts plus filter. Buy 6 qts. You will use 5.5 or so......


the problem is that i have not the original oil dipstick i have a ford 351 jajaja so i need the exact quantiti of oil or the complete lenght of a original dipstick to cut it, and the lenght of the full mark and filler mark


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Drain your oil and filter, add 6 quarts. Run engine and shut off. Note and mark the new full mark on your stick. I have the wrong stick too, I just used a cut off wheel to score the stick at the full mark.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Some take up to 7 quarts with filter...depending on engine/oilpan configuration. My '67 400 takes 7 with filter.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Interesting, I thought they were all 6 quarts.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Put 7 in, you'll burn 1 off soon enough...:lol:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Drain your oil and filter, add 6 quarts. Run engine and shut off. Note and mark the new full mark on your stick. I have the wrong stick too, I just used a cut off wheel to score the stick at the full mark.


:agree 



geeteeohguy said:


> Some take up to 7 quarts with filter...depending on engine/oilpan configuration. My '67 400 takes 7 with filter.





Rukee said:


> Interesting, I thought they were all 6 quarts.


I'm sure you must remember the lengthy conversation we had on this same subject awhile back..........


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

long or short filter?


----------



## luisgt13 (Aug 23, 2010)

ok 6 quarts


----------



## luisgt13 (Aug 23, 2010)

66tempestGT said:


> long or short filter?


i will see


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I put 5 quarts in my 70 and it shows full? I'm confused. I always put 5 quarts in my old cars, except if they had an external oil cooler.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

My 70 (350 ci) also uses 5 quarts with filter change.


----------



## luisgt13 (Aug 23, 2010)

jetstang said:


> I put 5 quarts in my 70 and it shows full? I'm confused. I always put 5 quarts in my old cars, except if they had an external oil cooler.


do you have a pontiac 400?


----------

